# Deciding to buy a villa in Cedre Villas Silicon Oasis



## Honeybunch

Hi. 

I have seen the villas and really like the layout. Wanted an honest opinion from expat mums residing in Cedre Villas. How convenenient is it to commute to the nearest medical facilty, the security (I heard about an attempt at kidnapping!) and as a community. Any thing else I need to know which will help me decide. What about bus travel to the nearest metro? I have a family of five + maid and two daughters and aged mother.


----------



## nm62

WARNING - Attempted Child Abduction in Cedre Villas
by
Chris

* View Profile
* View Forum Posts
* Private Message
* View Blog Entries
* View Articles

Published on Saturday, 08 October, 11 10:02 AM Number of Views: 4576 
13 Comments Comments

SECURITY ALERT - Attempted Child Abduction in DSO (updated)



An attempted child abduction occurred in one of the corner playground in "A" block Cedre Villas on the 29th of September.

A six year old girl was approached by a pale man with a beard tempting her to get in his car and follow him home to see his kittens and offered her some candy. There was another man in the car. Fortunately, the girl had been warned by her parents not to get into cars belonging to strangers. She ran straight home and told her parents.

This even was reported to Dubai Police and DSO security. However, no alert was issued by DSOA security. I have been asked by the concerned parents of the girl to pass on this info.

Please be vigilant with your children. Here are some safety tips to prevent your child from encountering a situation such as this one.

UPDATE: There is a thread in **********.com regarding the photographing of young children in Ibn Battuta without parental permission. Please read it. Your children may have been photographed and followed for possible abduction. Click here.

Child Safety Tips in Dubai

1. Never assume that your maid/nanny will be watching your kids at all times, especially outdoors.
2. Unlike other countries, boys are more prone to abduction in the middle east.
3. Tell your children that, “Strangers mean danger”. If someone stops next to them in a car, tell them to run away toward the rear of the car since backing up fast is difficult.
4. Check out babysitters, suspicious people in the neighborhood and anyone you hire to work in your home.
5. Tell children to trust their instincts. “If they think something’s wrong with someone they meet, they should run away.”
6. Warn children not to fall for common lures such as: needing help finding a lost puppy. Some molesters tell youngsters they are cute and want to take their picture, or that they have a toy or candy for them. When children hear these approaches from a stranger, they should run fast to a safe place.
7. Show children safe places in your neighborhood to run to if they feel threatened - the home of a trusted friend.
8. If youngsters are on a bike, hold it between them and the abductors car. If they are pulled into a car, they should jump into the backseat as soon as possible and try to escape through the window.
9. Children can make a potential abductor panic and flee by screaming at the top of their lungs, “He’s kidnapping me!!!!!,” or “Fire” will quickly bring attention to the attempted abduction.
10. Tell children to walk on sidewalks, as far away from the curb as possible against the flow of traffic so they can see who’s approaching. That will make it more difficult for them to be surprised by a driver and quickly snatched.
11. Develop code words for anyone you trust to pick up your children and teach your little ones the code. Tell them not to ride or go with anyone who doesn’t know the code.
12. Know the places your children play, learn about their friends and friends’ families - especially before they go to people’s homes to play.
13. Avoid putting your children’s names on their garments and possessions. When children hear their names called, they let their guard down, thinking it’s someone they know.
14. Do not trust the security guards in your villa complex. Uniforms are easy to replicate and children are easily convinced.
15. Never leave garage door openers or spare house keys “hidden” in spots where they might easily be found.
16. After workers leave your home, check ALL windows and doors to make sure they are locked.
17. If kids get lost while shopping they should go to the nearest security guard or cashier. DO NOT ASK A SHOPPER THEY DON’T KNOW AND DO NOT GO INTO THE PARKING LOT TO SEARCH FOR YOU.
18. Never let your little children use a public restroom by themselves.
19. Get references of people you want to hire and be sure to check them out.Warn older children never to hitchhike.
20. Review the security policy of your child’s school and day-care centers. Don’t be shy about speaking up if you see a flaw.
21. For identification purposes, take a lock of your child’s hair for DNA.
22. Prepare your children well - these (abductors and predators) are anywhere - and it can happen anywhere!


----------



## nm62

oh!!!
my Indian neighbours are shifting to cedre villas in November and they are not bothered much about the above notice... they have a young daughter in Grade 4 and a small 2 year old boy...


----------



## BedouGirl

Umm what do you think the difference is between the security guards in points 14 and 17? At the end of the day, no matter where we live, we need to make sure kids not left unattended and are aware of these kinds of dangers. I grew up in various parts of London and not only was this instilled in me by my parents but it was taught to us at school and this was many, many, MANY years ago. Unfortunately, this kind of thing is a sad fact of life. While I can understand wanting to protect ones' children, I would not not move somewhere because of one incident. Thank goodness, this kind of thing is reported now, at least there is awareness here. When I first moved to Dubai, you would have only learned about this kind of incident through word of mouth unless the offender was arrested and successfully tried.


----------

